# Clovelly Monday AM



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kraley said:


> My presence means that the fishing will shut down, of course - but I'll give it a go.


Na Ken, Mondays are where it's at. I'll see you there at the crack (~0430) with Gary (avayak) I think.

Stickbaits (clearish, whitish)... unweighted, lightly weighted and a heavy one jic. The most fun you can have sitting down (I've never had a lapdance though). There are some monster squid out there as well.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> I'll be attempting to get in on this kingie slaughter. I'll be at the carpark while it is still dark.
> 
> My presence means that the fishing will shut down, of course - but I'll give it a go.


They better not shutdown..... I'll be there too...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I should be there guys, probably closer to 5am but will do my best.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sweet.....!!!! Gatesy is out of the sand pit!!! May mean that we all get something or that the Kingy Gods don't show at all on the basis that Gatesy is all tucked up in bed auditing sheep no doubt. I'll be there also but damn the rises are getting early! Up at 3:00 am....why bother hitting the sack at all?

Hoping the launch and landing don't screw me over again.....surely lightening couldn't strike twice in the same place?!?!?!?!

Look forward to it gents...

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll try and be there at 4.30 - see you there if I get some sleep tonight


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey JT with the landing paddle back past the landing turn up around back towards it with your nose facing the waves then bide your time untill you feel its safe then paddle like mad and get out as soon as you can. If it looks to big on your return land on the beach further back in the bay - walk back with your rods and expensive stuff put in your car - then paddle the yak from the beach to the ramp - that way if you have a problem at least its only your bones snapping and not your expensive graphite rod!!!!


----------

